# Otis Smith



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Our GM is an idiot. The start of the season just proves that...

The only thing he did well for us was getting rid of Steve Francis contract, but most probably it was not even his idea, he was just lucky that Isaih was even more stupid and proposed that deal...

Ok. So, last season Otis has traded Ariza for Cook and Evans. Cook is out of rotation now and Evans helps our division rivals. :azdaja: Ariza shines in L.A.

He never used Hill's expiring contract, just to let him go for nothing to Phoenix...He was not even trying to show that he wanted him back. I would love to have Grant now on this team.

DRAFT! DRAFT! DRAFT! Waisted 11 overall pick! Our spanish PF never showed up in Orlando! and lets take this draft! He passed up on so many players who could close our gaps at PF and PG AND DRAFTED ANOTHER SG! now we have 4 of them!

Pietrus signing was not bad, but still Johnson and Gay destroyed us! where is frenchman's D???

JAMEER NELSON'S SIGNING!!! Almost 40 millions to midget??? Now tell me plz, DO YOU THINK ANYONE IN THE LEAGUE WOULD HAVE SIGNED HIM FOR THIS AMMOUNT OF MONEY???? and then our "great" GM let Dooling and Arroyo leave, signing another midget who is injured now and old veteran PG who is almost useless...

Rashard Lewis  120 millions for this guy...ok, we discussed it already 100 times...most terrible decision and it happened when nobody in the league could pay him more than 90 millions or so...

Otis passed up on opportunities to get Artest, I am sure we could easily get him...

so the guy is dumb and he tied up everything now...we won't be able to get rid off Rashard and Nelson and I am afraid he would resign Hedo to some crazy contract and we'll have to watch this damned "small ball" forever!!!!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll agree with some of that but to be fair, not all of that is on Otis.

-That Fran Vasquez pick was basically all Dave Twardzik.

-Can't really blame Otis Smith for Rudy Gay and Joe Johnson lighting us up while Pietrus was riding the pine. This one is on Stan Van Gundy. He's leaving Bogans on them and not even giving Pietrus the chance to guard them late in games.

-Way too early to judge the Courtney Lee pick.

-His worst decision, IMO, was locking up Jameer as our longterm option at PG.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Right, agree with Johnson and Gay thing...still I am happy with Pietrus signing

Courtney Lee...but why to get SG if we have plenty of them? if we devoted the whole MLE to SG? why could not he sign even Chalmers? great, strong PG? or even Arthur who could definately help us right now!

and what about Lewis contract? ok this is old...but our current PG situation? it is awfull!!!

I am telling you, Otis is just "lazy" GM. He is not using good possibilities, not exploring good deals! I hate our current "small" lineup!!! I HATE IT!!! Dwight had 9 shots today while team shoot 30 three pointers and a lot of long jumpers!

And Otis will tell again this season with his stupid face expression "Lets wait, lets be patient, we are building something special here, why would we make a deal to blow up things" IDIOT!!!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I definitly agree Otis Smith is a bad GM. I was just pointing out things that aren't necesarily his fault.

Regarding the Lewis contract. He's absolutely overpaid. But remember that was the only summer we had the cap space. Meaning Dwight's big contract was going to kick in the next season, so it's not like by signing Lewis to as much as we did that we gave up the ability to sign a big free agent the next few seasons. The opportunity cost was minimal.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I am very confident that a normal GM would have maintained the cap space even with Howard's extension and without this ridiculous signing...

And I am more mad at him becsause of Jameer's extension. 40 millions??? Am I the only person who thinks that nobody in the league would have paid him this money? even Isaih unders the pills or whatever he had that night...


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree about Jameer. I said in my original post that locking up Jameer is his biggest mistake IMO. I don't see him as anything more than a decent backup or a subpar starter.

But even if Rashard Lewis was signed for 1 dollar, we still wouldn't have had any capspace in subsequent years because Dwight's contract was kicking in. That's why I'm not too mad about how much Lewis is getting paid. Afterall, he is a good talent even if he's getting paid more than he's worth.

Any other GM would have had to blow up the team for expiring contracts to gain any kind of capspace in the near future. I don't think that's needed.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Babir said:


> Right, agree with Johnson and Gay thing...still I am happy with Pietrus signing
> 
> Courtney Lee...but why to get SG if we have plenty of them? if we devoted the whole MLE to SG? why could not he sign even Chalmers? great, strong PG? or even Arthur who could definately help us right now!
> 
> ...


Such a depressed night. I agree tho. I tried to have faith but Jameer is not cutting it. It's not that he's small, the guy just makes terrible decisions..... Today he shot 12+ shots while Dwight only shot 9. He should never be shooting more than Dwight. Only guy that I would accept with more attempts than Dwight is RaShard (or maybe Hedo).... Jammer is terrible, and I say that with confidence after tonight. So many time times he chucked when Dwight was wide open and made it easy on Memphis. Otis Smith is not very wise at all, is all I can say.... I dont care if we lose this season, we need draft picks anyway, but knowing our team we will probly waste them anyway..... This is tragic. :no:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The entire Magic management is crap. I believe Otis wanted to get a few more lower picks to go after Arthur and Chalmers, but the higher ups would not spend the money to net the draft picks, even though teams were handing them out like candy on Halloween. It starts at the top unfortunately with this club. It has been that way since the Shaq days when they didn't want to pay him either.

Any way, if I'm Otis I start trying to trade away every one not named Lewis and Howard (I would try and move Lewis as well, but this guy is unmoveable because of his overpriced contract so that is out of the question). Nelson is also most likely unmoveable because he has a big contract as well and just flat out sucks.

This is going to be long season and huge step back from last year. I doubt the Magic even win 40 games. I mean if you can't even beat the Grizz with a 14 point cushion in the 3rd, you might as well rate yourself as one of the worst in the league.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> Asked if they had reached out to McDyess' camp Magic General Manager Otis Smith quickly shrugged off the possibility Thursday, underlining how any such trade or deal set up to accommodate what's left on his two --year contract would rub up against the luxury tax.
> "It's just that everybody sees a shiny new toy out there and they don't want somebody else to play with it," Smith said. "It's a tough proposition because it's not like he's going to instantly give you 15 wins.


Real Idiot! :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

it's not otis' smith's fault for a lot of the bad moves. there are a lot of things behind the scenes going on. the jameer signing was all about making dwight howard happy and developing chemistry. did he overpay? in hindsight, yes. 

drafting - like i've said before race played a part of who we have drafted. 

our team is built with good character guys. ****, our franchise player is dwight howard the biggest kid ever. and you want to put ron artest on the team why? 

Ariza trade.. well, the only excuse I have is that Ariza was too "gangster" for this team. 

Don't you get it? The GM does not make all the final decisions. Everything eventually has to be approved by the man. it's our whole management that sucks.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

the job of a GM is no convince "the man", as you are saying. As in every other business in the world 

Ariza-gangster :biggrin:

Dwight demanded Jameers resignign :biggrin:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I still wonder what this team would have been like if we would have kept guys like Gooden and Ariza. Gooden could be our starting PF right now, which means Hedo would be coming off the bench. Ariza could be a good 7th man off the bench as well. Basically the Magic would have been loaded right now and the only real area of concern would be PG.

Oh well. It seems like the Magic have started playing much better. If anything, their defense has taken a quantum leap forward from last year. I think Lee could be that 10 to 12 point a game guy off the bench in the near future, while also providing solid defense. Good thing the Magic have an easy November to get the gel thing down with Pietrus, who has played outstanding as well and is what I consider a Hedo like pick up via the MLE.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

the player we traded for nothing 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=ArizaLakers-081110


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Enigma said:


> I said in my original post that locking up Jameer is his biggest mistake IMO. I don't see him as anything more than a decent backup or a subpar starter.


I agree with this, probably.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

IDK, Jameer has been playing with some heart lately. Ever since that Philly game he's been solid to me. We'll see how it goes, he just neeeds to be more consistent imo cause when he plays the right way he's solid.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

overall he is terrible, his basketball IQ is just too low, plus he is way too undersized...


----------

